# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Gestopt met implanon, niet meer ongesteld/niet zwanger..

## Eef1986

Hallo,

Na de zwangerschap van onze dochter in januari 2009 ging ik na een jaar de pil terug geslikt te hebben over naar een* implanon* staafje, de rede hiervoor was dat ik van de pil migraine kreeg, en dit leek de huisarts een goede oplossing. 
Nu wilde we nog een broertje of zusje voor onze dochter, en in januari 2011 hebben we de implanon laten verwijderen (hij was verschoven, dus dit via de chirurg.).

Na het verwijderen werd ik ongeveer n week of zes later ongesteld, dit herhaalde zicht 2 keer, toen ben ik twee maand niet ongesteld geworden. Negatieve zwangerschapstests..en daarna weer ongesteld geworden, tot en met juni.

Nu ben ik *niet* meer ongesteld geworden (sinds dus juni) maar ook niet zwanger (volgens de zwangerschapstestjes).

Nu zeggen ze, goh je moet je er niet zo op focussen, want dan lukt het toch niet.. Maar vind het toch allemaal wel een beetje vreemd. (misschien focus ik me wél teveel, ik weet het het is geen wedstrijd, maar begint toch wat te knagen omdat zo'n beetje de halve vriendenkring zwanger is).

*Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
Is dit misschien iets door de implanon? (ik had ervoor nog geen ervaring met de implanon namelijk).
Of suggesties?*Ik hoor het graag van iedereen!

----------

